# Smokey learned to jump through a hula hoop



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Smokey jumps through a hula hoop - YouTube

Enjoy c:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

good boy Smokey!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is awesome  How fun! How did you teach him or was it jsut random?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

AWESOME!! I do hula hoop jumps too. I have a fantasy choreography that I hope we achieve one day, lol.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> AWESOME!! I do hula hoop jumps too. I have a fantasy choreography that I hope we achieve one day, lol.


And I hope it's recorded and posted!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, AR's will come after me for using a flaming hoop


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Love it! You are really finding fun and creative ways to be active with your dogs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeeva you have a star there. Great job. Smoky looks very proud of himself


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> This is awesome  How fun! How did you teach him or was it jsut random?


It wasn't really random. I blocked off both sides and made him walk through it. Once he got that, I held the hoop up higher and added the 'jump' command. It helps that he'd do anything for a treat...very food motivated 

Would love to see Titan try! 

Zeeva doesn't really understand yet, but we're working on it!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

